# Gay Irishmen



## mlfox (May 25, 2016)

Did'ja hear about the two gay Irishmen??

Gerald Fitzpatrick & Patrick Fitzsgerald...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What about Phil McCavity? :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

And Phil McCracken and Phil McCrevis


----------

